
Canadian Traveller Problem - atemerev
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_traveller_problem
======
jwalton
> traveling a network of cities with snowfall randomly blocking roads

More likely road-works projects fixing the potholes created by frost-heave
randomly blocking roads. -_-

